# Riley the Magnificent Mogg.



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Having just joined I thought I should introduce our feline companion Riley. A one year old rescue cat that we adopted in January. We swore that after our last cat died of old age we would never have another cat but Riley's story tore at our hearts and here we go again.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He's a cutie! Love the one of him in the carrier lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is purrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Riley! You really are magnificent aren't you :001_wub: I love your third photo - you look so comfy 

Em
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures, gorgeous.x_


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's stunning


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooh he is rather magnificat :001_wub:


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments I shall relay them to Riley when he next wakes up. 

Although he has a lovely new cat bed he just loves his carrier, I think he likes being able to lie on his back with a leg supported in each corner, I caved in and have just broken it down and made a cover for it because the idea of having a carrier in our sitting room for the next 20 years seemed a tad like him having his suitcase packed ready to leave home.  

I don't quite know what I shall do as he grows, since he arrived he has put on some well needed weight and already got longer with his head now hanging out over the edge, I guess it will have to be a large cardboard box next.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Jocatza said:


> Having just joined I thought I should introduce our feline companion Riley. A one year old rescue cat that we adopted in January. We swore that after our last cat died of old age we would never have another cat but Riley's story tore at our hearts and here we go again.


Omg!! Have a look at my pics he looks just like my sasha, what a gorgeous cat you have. Keep the pics coming please xx


----------



## SuziSpooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Utterly adorable!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is gorgeous, lucky you.
michellex


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Omg!! Have a look at my pics he looks just like my sasha, what a gorgeous cat you have. Keep the pics coming please xx


Hi Kathryn, I have been having a look around the forum and can only see Sasha in the pic in your signature but they certainly do look similar. I think Riley will even get more white fur under his chin as it grows back from where the Vet had to shave him to be able to give him treatment when he was rescued.

Do you have any more pics where I see Sasha in all his glory?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is a link to me showing her off

She is darker than riley but i can definitely see the facial resemblance

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/146700-few-pics-my-sasha.html


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Here is a link to me showing her off
> 
> She is darker than riley but i can definitely see the facial resemblance
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/146700-few-pics-my-sasha.html


I see what you mean Kathryn, Sasha and Riley are a lot alike. I don't think Riles will ever get such a lovely white bib and, as a cat that loves the freedom of the great outdoors, I am glad his feet are black and not white. LOL he discovered mud for the first time to-day and I swear he brought it all home to show me what fun it is. It's a good job he like to splash around in water so that he could be tempted to clean up before he walked it through the house.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Jocatza said:


> I see what you mean Kathryn, Sasha and Riley are a lot alike. I don't think Riles will ever get such a lovely white bib and, as a cat that loves the freedom of the great outdoors, I am glad his feet are black and not white. LOL he discovered mud for the first time to-day and I swear he brought it all home to show me what fun it is. It's a good job he like to splash around in water so that he could be tempted to clean up before he walked it through the house.


aww bless, they think they are being so loyal dont they, by coming home and showing you what they have been upto!! 

My sasha is mostly an indoor cat thankfully. x


----------

